# Springtails question.



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Can you use kingsford original charcoal briquettes to culture springtails?


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

No. Most people use hardwood lump charcoal. It has no additives. Kingsford contains, 
Wood char
Mineral char
Mineral carbon
Limestone
Starch
Borax
Sodium nitrate
Sawdust


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

I think briquettes are made with wood by-products and additives, even the ones not explicitly advertised as being impregnated with lighter fluid. 

Look for lump hardwood charcoal. They look like actual pieces of charcoal like you would find in a camp fire, not uniform biscuits with a logo on them. 

Home Depot or Lowes usually has them.

edit: Reef Haven beat me to it.


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I still think they do better on plain old cocofiber.


----------



## gdebell (Oct 1, 2014)

Also if this is your first time be patient. I didn't think anything was happening with mine.... then one day there were thousands. Now there are so many it's like my own little white ocean in a box. Good luck.


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

Is yeast still the preferred feeding method?


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

I feed mine yeast. 

I also periodically add a chunk of bug burger dusted with yeast.


I try to keep it easy.



Alternatively a few vendors offer springtail food (Josh Frogs etc.)


James


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Hi.
I had troubles with mites killing off my springtail cultures. Once I got rid of the mites I made sure anything I feed the springs has spent 24hrs in the freezer first. I feed mine the powder Josh sells and a mushroom once in awhile. Then I can move the rotting spring tail infested mushroom to the frog tank. I use regular bulk aquarium activated carbon off ebay.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

dtown said:


> Is yeast still the preferred feeding method?


Yes it is.


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Ok thanks everyone.


----------



## dtown (Jan 5, 2011)

Thanks  Getting back into the hobby and just double checking. Re-connecting the brain and vivs!


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

When you guys use yeast as food for the springs do you prefer bakers yeast, like bread machine yeast? or brewers yeast.


----------



## MWAInverts (Oct 7, 2014)

Bakers yeast  they gobble that up by the spoonfuls lol.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

I buy the bakers yeast at Costco.

If you mist the springtail container before feeding the yeast sticks where it lands.

If I remember correctly it was a 2lb bag for less than $5 ! at Costco.
Other places may also have it this cheap.

They charge too much in grocery stores for the little packets or jars.


----------



## Darrell S (Jan 9, 2011)

Thank you. I always forget about Costco. The small jar of bread machine yeast is stupid expensive. Now if they would sell Methyl Paraben I would be set.


----------



## Tzunu'un (Apr 15, 2014)

Josh's Frogs sells methylparaben reasonably priced.

Also Carolina Biological and a few others


----------



## ZenMonkey (Sep 17, 2013)

I've had excellent results both with Josh's food and avocado peels as recommended by another user. They will feed off one avocado's worth of peel for months. On the other hand, it's much easier to make sure you're getting food all the way down the charcoal with Josh's or yeast.


----------

